# Overflow design needs help.



## croninc (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so, Im just looking to be able to put some sort of tubing into the tank and then have it drain out like an overflow and out the window that is located directly behind the window. This way I could drain out 25% of the water every week with ease. I'm just not sure how to design this. I want to be able to take the pvc tubing out after the correct amount of water has been drained.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Couldn't you just start a siphon tube and toss the end out of the window before you get water everywhere?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Agreed, that'd be much easier. Go to Lowe's or Home Depot and they have some large clear tubing that is pretty cheap. At least it'll drain faster than a normal water change siphon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

buy one of them cheap 5 buck garden hoses.....would also be good if you had a python type unit to help get it started...
python is no longer being made from what i hear...but there are other brands available...


----------

